# Tor installation in FreeBSD



## mfaridi (Mar 23, 2009)

I search web with google and I can no find good and nice howto about install Tor and privoxy in FreeBSD , all of them are about Linux and Windows
How I can install Tor and use it in FreeBSD and see some site are Filter in here .


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2009)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> How I can install Tor and use it in FreeBSD and see some site are Filter in here .



It's not that difficult 

cd /usr/ports/security/tor && make install clean

Make sure the tor service starts up by adding tor_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf.

Last but not least, configure your browser to use tor as a proxy.


----------



## poiuyt1234 (Apr 3, 2009)

I want to install tor on VDS with Freebsd last version. I found only linux versions for download on oficial wesite, but not for freebsd. May by I have to choose any linux package? What from these linux packages? how to install tor from comandline?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

How about reading the post before yours?


----------



## poiuyt1234 (Apr 3, 2009)

I read this but I want to know where I can take tor install package for freebsd.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

```
security/tor              An anonymizing overlay network for TCP
security/tor-devel        An anonymizing overlay network for TCP
security/trans-proxy-tor  Transparent proxy used to redirect TCP connections into Tor
```

There are packages for all ports (but not as recent as ports), so you could try 'pkg_add -r tor'.


----------



## poiuyt1234 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have to dowload these files that you wrote in security/ directory and then execute comand pkg_add -r tor   ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

No, just *pkg_add -r tor*. Do yourself a favour and read http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html before you ask for further help.


----------



## poiuyt1234 (Apr 4, 2009)

Summary I have to execute two commands:
cd /usr/ports/security/trans-proxy-tor/ && make install clean
pkg_add -r trans-proxy-tor

And then:





> Make sure the tor service starts up by adding tor_enable="YES" to /etc/rc.conf



How I can check this:





> Required To Run: net/tsocks
> Required Libraries: devel/libevent


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 4, 2009)

Use *either* ports (source install) *or* packages (binary install).
Again: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## poiuyt1234 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ð¾Ðº. I installed tor but where is tor config file?


----------



## poiuyt1234 (Apr 5, 2009)

All right. I found it


----------

